# Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

Also, bevor der Bau geann war erstmal :beten angesagt, ob man sich nicht evtl. zu viel zugetraut hat.....

Das war die Basis, 
an genau dieser Stelle sollte der neue Teich hin.


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Da ich ja immer nur nach Feierabend am Projekt arbeiten kann, geht alles nur schleppend voran.... Am Ende des ersten Tages Arbeit sah es dann so aus....


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Nach 2 Tagen


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Nach drei Tagen...


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Und nach 4 Tagen...


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Nach 5 Tagen Arbeit...


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Und einen Tag später.... der erste Spatenstich


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

7 Tage harte  Arbeit sind um....


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Am 8. Tag wurde es dagegen fast eine Nachtschicht


----------



## teichlaich (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Na dann.. ich bin gespannt auf die Fortsetzung  
Was solls werden? Wie groß der Neue Teich . Folie oder auch Fertigbecken?
Gruß,
Florian


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Ende des 9. Tages konnte man schon einiges erkennen


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Der 10. Arbeitstag war wieder ein langer :beten


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

11 Tage sind rum...


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Der 12. Tag war gestern..... also haben wir jetzt den aktuellen Stand....

Die tiefste Stelle ist 1,20m tief. (Da wo der Eimer steht)
Habe gestern 500-er Vlies mit 1,0mm schwarzer PVC Folie gekauft. PVC Folie aus dem Grund, weil sie deultich einfach zu reparieren sein soll als EPDM.

Die weitere Planung sieht wie folgt aus...

- heute werde ich am unteren Rand der "Birne" noch einen Ufergraben "ausheben" 
- morgen das restliche Vlies verlegen
- Samstag / Sonntag die Folie verlegen und Pflanz-Bereiche anlegen.

Ziel: Sonntag abend 25. April soll Wasser im Teich sein.... :beten


----------



## teichlaich (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

...Gut , dann kannst du meine Nachricht dazwischen schon mal löschen *lach*
Das ist ein geniales Projekt von dir. Vom Fertigbecken zum Selbstbau... 
Welchen Filter wirst du verwenden?


----------



## Bibo-30 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

hi
na das sieht doch schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus  Hut ab.
gefällt mit schon sehr gut


----------



## MichaelHX (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Tolle Dokumentation und saubere Arbeit. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Ich habe gestern einen OA** Biotec 10.1 mit OA** Bitron 24 und OA** Aquamax 8000 CWS gekauft. 
Dazu noch 7m 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch.

Denke mal zu Weihnachten wäre ein Skimmer ein schönes Geschenk....


----------



## Krabbi (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Schaut vielversprechend aus.
Ich bin auch dabei, mein Fertigbecken jetzt raus zu schmeißen und (erheblich) zu vergrößern und such dazu noch Anregungen.


----------



## Caki04 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

So,

nach getaner Arbeit wieder neue Bilder.....


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

13 Arbeitstage sind rum und so sieht es aus...


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Am Ende des 14. Arbeitstages.....


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Nach 15 Tagen Arbeit...... ein stolzer Teichbauer :smoki


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Ganz schöne Schlagzahl die du da an den Tag legst 
Was du in den 15 Arbeitstagen "weggewuchtet" hast ist beeindruckend. Bist du denn komplett auf dich alleine gestellt oder hast du noch "Mitbuddler" ?


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

16 Tage sind rum....
Es war ein perfekter Samstag.... Sonne pur und 25° in Gladbeck - und das im April


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Ganz schöne Schlagzahl die du da an den Tag legst
> Was du in den 15 Arbeitstagen "weggewuchtet" hast ist beeindruckend. Bist du denn komplett auf dich alleine gestellt oder hast du noch "Mitbuddler" ?



Ich buddel komplett alleine. Und nur nach Feierabend.
Mit der Folie hat mir mein Schwager geholen - mehr körperliche Hilfe wollte ich aber nicht!


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Tag 17 sah von Anfang an schwer nach Arbeit aus....

3,8t Kies mussten durch die Garage - die Schubkarre passte leider nicht durch die Garage und musste am Ausgang zum Garten warten.....


----------



## Candira (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Deine "Birne" gefällt mir sehr gut! Alle Achtung!


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Nach 18 Tagen sieht es schon sehr nach Teich aus....


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*



Candira schrieb:


> Deine "Birne" gefällt mir sehr gut! Alle Achtung!



Danke 
Aber extrem Sch... bzgl. Folie verlegen.... Aber hat ja geklappt.


----------



## Caki04 (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Nach 19 Tagen war Umzug angesagt......


----------



## Caki04 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

So....
Der Teich ist fertig......


----------



## heiko-rech (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Hallo,

die Brücke ist sehr interessant. gefällt mir. Wie ist die gebaut?

Die Folie mußt du halt noch ein wenig verstecken, das stört noch den Gesamteindruck.

Vielleich denkst du auch mal über den __ Sterlet nach. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Caki04 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

wie Ihr seht - lange war ich nicht hier.... 
also scheint doch alles soweit zu laufen und Spass zu machen.

Jetzt habe ich sogar beschlossen, den Teich zu vergrößern. Er ist schlichtweg zu flach und zu klein.

Also werde ich hier jetzt sicher wieder öfter mal Hilfe brauchen....

Die erste Hilfestellung, die ich jetzt brauche ist folgende:
Soll ich die Folie "einfach" erweitern, also anschweissen, oder die "alte" Folie auch komplett raus und komplett neue Folie verwenden? Die Folie ist ja erst 3 Jahre alt.

Wer hat hier denn schon Erfahrung mit dem Schweissen? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Carsten


----------



## doh (14. März 2013)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Hi Carsten,

also mit der alten Folie ist das immer so eine Sache.
Ich habe letztes Jahr auch meine "alte" Folie erweitert (auch 3Jahre alt), ging eigentlich relativ gut da sie noch nicht so verhärtet und brüchig war.
Ich würde die Folie an der zu erweiternden Stelle freilegen und einmal anschauen, ist sie verhärtet und brüchig würde ich lieber direkt zu der neuen Folie greifen, bezweifel nämlich das sie dann richtig abgedichtet bekommst.
Viel Glück mit der Erweiterung, wie groß soll es werden? Koiteich?


----------



## Caki04 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*



doh schrieb:


> ...Ich habe letztes Jahr auch meine "alte" Folie erweitert (auch 3Jahre alt), ging eigentlich relativ gut da sie noch nicht so verhärtet und brüchig war...



Hast sicher geschweisst?
Hast das selbst gemacht, oder machen lassen?

Ich möchte gerne auf 2m tiefe an der tiefsten Stelle gehen.
Und von der Oberfläche her soll er etwa so groß werden, wie jetzt die bepflanzte Umrandung auf den Bildern geht. also bis zur Wiese.
Dann kommt wieder eine bepflanzte Umrandung, so daß ich praktisch "nur" Wiese opfer


----------



## doh (15. März 2013)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Also ich habe gerade einmal geschaut ob ich Fotos davon gemacht habe, leider nein!
Für das Verbinden der beiden Folien habe ich mir von Naturagart den Folienkleber mit einer Pflanzenlieferung bestellt.
Umgesetzt habe ich das ganze selbst, ging ganz gut.
Habe zuerst eine Folienseite unterbaut damit sie auf einem festen Untergrund liegt.
Beide Seiten mit Schleifpapier stark angeraut, danach alles gesäubert und Fett frei gemacht.
Kleber auftragen, warten und dann anpressen und mit einem Tapetenroller feste darüber gerollt und mit Sandsäcken beschwert.
Ich habe mir allerdings noch einen ca. 4 cm Überstand der Folie gelassen, also nicht die ganze Folie aufeinander geklebt nur einen Streifen, den Rest habe ich dann mit einem Heißluftföhn erhitzt und verschweißt.

Ich glaube wenn ich es nochmals machen müsste würde ich zuerst mit dem Heißluftföhn die Folie verbinden/verschweißen und dann darüber einen fetten Streifen Folie kleben.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen und habe dich nicht verwirrt


----------



## tyler (15. März 2013)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Sieht ja toll aus dein Teich,so ist das wir haben inzwischen auch Teich Nummer 3.Ich würde nicht an der Folie sparen und anstückeln.


----------



## Caki04 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Guten Morgen,
also am Wochenende habe ich mich nochmal intensiv mit der Erweiterung beschäftigt.

Für mich wäre am einfachsten, wenn ich unter der Brücke einfach die Folie abschneide und den kleinen Bereich hinter der Brücke so lassen kann. Da ist der Rand gemauert, die Bank ist fest, unter der Bank ist auch noch Folie soweit ich weiß.... das wird mir zu viel.

Werde mich jetzt darauf beschränken, eine Firma zu finden, die Folie verschweißt und darauf auch Garantie gibt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob hier einfach Firmen gepostet werden dürfen, darum, wenn jemand eine Firma kennt, bitte gerne per PN..... 

Die Fische müssten für die Bauphase natürlich auch umziehen, Habe dafür extra einen neuen Quick up Pool gekauft mit 2,55m Durchmesser. Wenn ich in den Pool das aktuelle Teichwasser pumpe und den Filter anschliesse, sollte das doch kein Problem für die Fische sein, oder?


DANKE!
Carsten


----------



## Caki04 (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

Also ich bin inzwischen schwer ernüchtert nach der ganzen Euphorie...
Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, daß ich 5 Firmen angemailt habe, ob Sie meinen Folie verschweissen wollen, und nicht mal eine einzige Firma überhaupt nur reagiert hat?

*Es scheint allen immer noch zu gut zu gehen in Deutschland!!!*

Werde mir jetzt einen Heißluftföhn kaufen und die Saceh selbst in die Hand nehmen.
Wenn ich die Folie komplett aus dem Teich nehme und auf die Wiese lege, brauche ich doch "nur" einen festen Untergrund -z.B. ein Holzbohle- auf der ich dann beide Folien miteinander verschweisse, oder?

Werden Folien so richtig klebrig, daß sie sich miteinander verbinden?


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Caki baut seinen ersten eigenen Teich*

...versuche es mal bei denen hier...die machen sehr gute Arbeit und Vort-Ort-Verlegung...ich habe mir von denen schon 2 Teiche auskleiden lassen und bin sehr zurfrieden...


----------

